# wipes safe for snakes



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

can anyone recommend any of those wet wipe things (pref antibacterial and a nice smell wouldnt hurt) that i could use on boxes after a poop and just general maintenance but they have to be 100% safe to use with snakes.

thanks for any and all info

Edward


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

hmmm. we use asda anti-bacterial wipes, but we rinse out with plenty water to eliminate the risk. Some people use a 5% bleach solution, but again, you have to rinse it out.

If you are going to use the wipes and not rinse, then i'm doubtful there would be anything available? I might be wrong


----------

